

Viennese Mazes: What They Are, and How to Make One - bbotond
http://zulko.github.io/blog/2014/04/27/viennese-mazes-what-they-are/

======
jamis
I love the idea of constrained mazes like this. Another related idea is that
of "plank puzzles"
([http://www.clickmazes.com/planks/ixplanks.htm](http://www.clickmazes.com/planks/ixplanks.htm)),
which constrain available moves based on which planks you currently have
access to.

------
BWStearns
Very cool puzzles and nice to share the code.

One thing about the example mazes/solutions. On the hard one, isn't tqp-khe-
bdc-a a faster solution to the hard one listed?/Doesn't going t-r first
violate the red light rule?

~~~
zulko
You are reading it backwards, you must start in (a).

~~~
BWStearns
The old holding the map backwards mistake. /facepalm

Thanks for letting me know though, my brain went with starting at the bottom
for some reason rather than the letters.

------
RBerenguel
Sounds very similar to logic mazes (classic example for me is Theseus and the
Minotaur)

~~~
roberthahn
…and for anyone wanting to try out more logic mazes, I suggest you check out
one of the masters of creating them: Robert Abbott:
[http://logicmazes.com/](http://logicmazes.com/)

~~~
RBerenguel
Yup, it's a very interesting page. I learnt about logic mazes there, after
learning (and playing) Theseus and the minotaur. Just didn't want to add links
to avoid sounding spammy (not implying that you do!)

------
judk
One of the example solutions breaks the rule of "only pass a light once"

~~~
zulko
It doesn't say that, it says "twice in a row". This means you cannot half-turn
and just go back the street you came from.

